#ubuntu-sv 2011-02-05
<chepecarlos> hola me pueden ayudar con una instalacion
<chepecarlos> hola
#ubuntu-sv 2011-02-06
<LocoPro> hola buenos dias amigos
<LocoPro> tengo un problema con mi ubuntu
<LocoPro> quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar
<LocoPro> el problema que tenia una tarjeta grafia ati, pero se me arruino y ahora como no tengo la resolucion que me tira es de 800x600 y la quiero cambiar pero ya intente de varias formas y nada
#ubuntu-sv 2013-01-30
<israel> Hola desde Mexico
#ubuntu-sv 2013-02-03
<SamuRay> #FirefoxOs en la #CayapaGeek de @ubuntu_radiove :D escuchanos http://www.ubuntu.org.ve/radio
